

Why do managers prefer ONSITE developers? - matthewnolandev

Why do most manager types prefer to physically monitor their team? When I go to get my oil changed, I don&#x27;t have to get out and WATCH him do it.
======
dancryer
There's a big part of it that is based on the incorrect assumption that if
someone is in the office 9-5, they are working 9-5. That and the ability to
directly monitor people, interrupt them whenever you want to, and so on.

The other part of it is slightly more understandable, which is to enable you
to collaborate better with the other members of the team. Developers are often
more likely to turn to someone they are sat near and bounce an idea off them
than they are to write a question in an email, IM or chat room.

------
mahesh_gkumar
I think your analogy is incorrect. When you get your oil changed, you are the
customer and the person changing your oil does get monitored by his boss
(manager), to make sure he does his job.

As a developer, you are not the customer, the people using your code are the
customers. In the end its all about accountability and responsibility. If you
take ownership of your code/issues, a good manager will see that and stop
micromanaging.

------
seren
I think one of the main point is reactivity, or response time. If something
goes wrong, you can simply say "Hey Matthew something's not right on the
production server, can you come over here?" rather than trying to reach you by
IM "Hey Mat? are you there? Plz answer quickly".

I am not sure it is always justified, but I think most people feels _safer_ to
have people close if something goes wrong.

